# Growth Pictures



## Neal (Oct 17, 2010)

These are my youngest two leopards. Both are from Richard Fife, the first one was hatched in 2006, second in 2008. The first picture of each tortoise was taken 6 months ago, the second yesterday. 












You can see this one had some pyramiding, I think this tortoise came about at the biginning of him using the humid hidebox, I could be wrong. Anyways, it's not too bad and the new growth is reletively smooth. She gained nearly two pounds in 6 months!











This guy is about as smooth as you're going to see a leopard, nice white too. I can't beleive how much they both have grown in only 6 months.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice leopard tortoises. One of the prettiest tortoise, I think.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 17, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> This guy is about as smooth as you're going to see a leopard, nice white too. I can't beleive how much they both have grown in only 6 months.



I don't think so! Tom's doing some amazing things with his...talk about quality animals.


----------



## Neal (Oct 17, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Neal Butler said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is about as smooth as you're going to see a leopard, nice white too. I can't beleive how much they both have grown in only 6 months.
> ...



I'm talking about today, with a tortoise that age and size. If you don't agree, show me smoother!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 17, 2010)

Since you got them from Richard...let's just go with a couple of his...the first three between 3 and 6 months and the last about 12 years...no pyramiding (just high domes)
















Neal...don't get me wrong! Your animals are gorgeous...but like Tom, I am obsessed with the new level of pyramid prevention...if I come on too strong, I apologize! I do not proclaim to be an expert...I've been working with torts for more than 25 years, but acquired my first barely a year and a half ago...so I'm learning on the fly! Of course, I had done all my research ahead of time...but I really think there are only a few real experts...the rest of us will be...eventually.


----------



## Neal (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice pictures, but I don't think you made your point. Though they are not the same angle as mine, the first one actually looks more pyramided, the second is too young, the third looks exactly the same as mine, the last one is perfect though, any info on if that one is WC or CB?


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2010)

Neal, I can't remember ever seeing smoother captive leopards than yours. Especially that second one. Beautiful. I love it when they have all that marbling. It remains to be seen how mine will turn out, but thanks Dean for the vote of confidence. We are all still figuring this one out and I think babcocks are probably the holy grail to shoot for when it comes to raising one smooth. I can't think of any tortoise species that is more prone to horrible pyramiding.
Nice Job Neal. You are doing something right.


----------



## Neal (Oct 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> I think babcocks are probably the holy grail to shoot for when it comes to raising one smooth. I can't think of any tortoise species that is more prone to horrible pyramiding.



Maybe it's because there's not as many around, but most pictures I've seen of G-Pardalis have all been a lot smoother than the Babcocki's I've seen. Maybe it's something genetic that makes the Babcocki's more prone to pyramiding? So many questions Tom....



Tom said:


> Nice Job Neal. You are doing something right.



Thanks, but all I can take credit for is continuing their good health. I bought both of them from Richard when they were already well established (over three inches), so kudos to Richard for starting them off right.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 17, 2010)

That last pic of Fife's male is a wild caught animal. He was obtained through a importer in California in the late nineties.


----------

